# Ear Fluff



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

How do i get my dogs ears nice and full like https://www.google.com/search?q=poo...-styling-options-beveling-poodle.html;370;500 and not https://www.google.com/search?q=min...ace.net%2FMiniaturePoodleProfile.html;325;272

he is just 8months but has alot of adult coat... will his ears become full? i have the same issue with leg poms...hes on blue buffalo wilderness salmon.. if that matters

NOTE: i got these pic off of google imgs


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You probably won't know until he has gotten his adult coat. Just like people some poodles have full coats and some are very sparse. Some are thick and curly, others thin and floppy. I personally don't think a poodle having a good coat vs a bad coat depends on diet. Though it might help a bit, it is more of a breeding issue.

Just give it time, his adult coat should be making an appearance soon!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Many of those photos show freshly groomed dogs & the ears have been blown out. The pics with the stringier ears were dogs that had not been groomed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Just let it grow. It takes time.  8 months is still very young. 



The 3rd picture is him at 8 months


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau gets groomed every three weeks, which among other things includes a bath and blow dry/comb out with a high velocity dryer. He comes home fabulously fluffy, with big puffy ears (and top knot and tail), all soft as a cloud. That's pretty much the story on the first set of pictures you link to -- those are recently groomed poodles.

As the weeks go by, Beau's ear hair looses it poof and starts to clump and -- if I didn't stay on top of it with the comb -- would tangle and even (God forbid) begin to mat. That's especially true if he gets wet. Three weeks is kind of pushing it; I'd have him groomed every two weeks if I could afford to!

Freshly groomed Beau:










Here he about two weeks post groom:


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

These pics are of Racer at 8 & 9 months. He gets bathed & blown out every week because I like the fluffy plush straight coat as opposed to curly.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Are Puppies' ear set higher...? Because after seeing everyone's beautiful poodles i'm thinking his ear set might be off...here's a pic https://mail.google.com/mail/u/1/?u...81374836&rm=146728f27913cdf4&zw&sz=w1805-h708 https://mail.google.com/mail/u/1/?u...tt&th=146728f27913cdf4&attid=0.3&disp=safe&zw


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I can't see the pics ;(


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh sorry! ill try again


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Very cute puppy! The reason you don't have fluffy ears is because your puppy has very short ear hair. For a standard poodle, it takes about a 10 months to a year to go from clipped ears to full, long ears.  For a miniature, it would take much less time. Just let it grow until you get the look you like. 

It is hard to really judge his ear set from the photo as it looks like his ears might be perked up a little - but it looks fine to me.  He is very adorable. With a taller topknot and longer, fuller ears you will get the look you are wanting. The taller topknot visually lowers the ear set, especially if you set the topknot/ear line in line with the eye.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay. I figured maybe if i just start over and cut them short it may work to make them fluffier... lol! i am growing out the tk and ill start growing the ears! thanks guys!


----------

